# Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Torpedo Cigar Review - Just Can't Stand The Smell...Or Taste!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Torpedo Cigar Review - Just Can't Stand The Smell...Or Taste!*

I smoke a lot of cigars and I really think this is the worst I've came across. I hope my box is a fluke, but I'm not going to try a second time. ...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Torpedo Cigar Review - Just Can't Stand The Smell...Or Taste!


----------

